# Fenêtre internet trop petite!



## misscoffee (2 Janvier 2007)

Salut, j'ai un  écran 20 pouces mais je reçois internet sur une fenêtre carré moitié moins grande. Comment faire pour la mettre à la dimension de mon écran?


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2007)

euh&#8230; bienvenue 

en bas &#224; droite de la fen&#232;tre, le coin te permet de redimensionner la fen&#232;tre


----------



## misscoffee (2 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse!
Je viens de le faire, mais est-ce normal que la page web ne suit pas la dimension?


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2007)

j'avoue que je ne comprends pas : tu voudrais que le contenu de la fen&#232;tre s'agrandisse ?


----------



## unfolding (2 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir
Agrandir la fenetre ne permettra pas de voir le contenu du site web dans de meilleures qualit&#233;. C'est un des grands d&#233;faut des utilisateurs windows qui mettent en plein &#233;cran Internet Explorer. Apr&#232;s c'est bien sur la gal&#232;re si il faut utiliser un 2e programme.
Safari agrandit dans la largeur du contenu du site web ou tu te trouves.


----------



## blaco (3 Janvier 2007)

Pourquoi agrandir un site? tu as besoin de changer de lunettes? ou bien tu souhaite simplement que la qualité d'affichage soit moins bonne?
:love:


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Janvier 2007)

Sinon, il y a toujours :
Menu "Pr&#233;sentation" => "Agrandir la taille du texte"

Edith me souffle ceci : On peut aussi dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences  Avanc&#233;es demander que la taille du texte ne soit jamais inf&#233;rieure &#224; une certaine valeur.


----------



## nath0102 (1 Février 2009)

je dois avoir le meme probleme que toi
quand j'ouvre 1 fenetre internet elle apparait au 3/4 ,je suis oblige de l'agrandir avec le carre ou avec le curseur mais ca ne s'enregistre pas donc je suis oblige de le faire a chaque page 
si quelqu'un a 1 solution ?!!
merci a tous


----------



## nath0102 (1 Février 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Sinon, il y a toujours :
> Menu "Pr&#233;sentation" => "Agrandir la taille du texte"
> 
> Edith me souffle ceci : On peut aussi dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences  Avanc&#233;es demander que la taille du texte ne soit jamais inf&#233;rieure &#224; une certaine valeur.


salut je me permet de t'envoyer ce message car j'ai vu que tu participait sur 1 message qui me concerne 
peut etre pourrais tu m'aider ?
merci


----------



## bruno06 (1 Février 2009)

Sinon pour agrandir la taille du texte on peut faire "CMD et +" et pour réduire "CMD et -".

Sur mon imac (20 pouces) je n'ouvre jamais Safari en plein écran ce qui me permet de regarder la Tv ou autre dans une autre fenêtre à coté.


----------

